# If it wasn't for bad luck



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We'd have no luck at all. 
I am just sick over this.
Took Tito to Dan's today, just to do a quick upland session because of the upcoming Spaniel tests Labor Day weekend. Planted 3 nice hen pheasants in the field, waited a while to let them get their legs back.
First bird, he stalked, pounced, caught it as it was taking off. Score Tito 1, Pheasants 0.
Second bird, perfect stalk and hard flush. Bird went up, fuzzibutt went down, shot was perfect. Tito sat quietly and waited to be sent, marked the bird well, and picked it right up.
When he was coming back with it, I saw him "dip" a little in his step. Didn't think much of it, as there are lots of dips/valleys/etc. in that field. 
Sent him out to find the third bird, and he was acting funny. I sent him out a couple of times, he did some decent searching but came back to me, which is totally not like him. As he was coming back, I saw...OH NO....he's LIMPING badly. 
So I heeled him slowly back to the 4-wheeler (should have gone and gotten it, but didn't think of it), and of course don't we almost step on the third bird on the way back!! But I told my gunner to let it go, as I wasn't going to send him for the retrieve anyway.
So now I'm thinking when I saw that "dip" in his step, he must have stepped in a hole or something. He's very sore and lame on the left front. This isn't a re-injury of the previous problem with the sesamoid tendon and carpal joint, because that was the right leg in the past. This is a new, acute injury, although it is in the carpal area or maybe a bit above it.
And this is with the test 9 days away.
Send good thoughts that this heals up quickly!!! I need all the good thoughts I can get. I am giving him some rimadyl, icing it every couple of hours, and keeping him quiet. I'll just have to see how he is after the weekend.
Icing the leg:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Drats, Tito/Barb- I am sorry and hope this heals up fast.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks. Sigh....I know, it's just a hunt test, but it's very important to me for a couple of reasons. 
I'm trying not to get too upset. Maybe he'll be just fine by next weekend. 
Good thoughts appreciated!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. What a good sport he is being about the icing. I think Chumlee would be trying to chew the dressing tape off!

Sending well wishes that this will pass before his test.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Brianne, he really is being a good boy about it. I feel so bad for him, though.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh man!!! this sucks! I hope he heels quickly he seems pretty chill with his ice pack. Gosh, I feel sick for you.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Fingers crossed for a quick recovery. Get well hugs to Tito.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, notice the new bone, and the treat stuffed bone, in front of him. It's keeping him quiet. Right now he's sleeping peacefully. 
I literally feel sick.



MillionsofPeaches said:


> oh man!!! this sucks! I hope he heels quickly he seems pretty chill with his ice pack. Gosh, I feel sick for you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this Barb, hoping and praying Tito gets better soon x


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh no! Hopefully he just tweaked something and will be back to normal in no time. When I think about how frequently I hurt myself, I'm always amazed by how durable (or stoic) my dogs are. It sure looks like he's being a good sport about everything, and I'm sure that will help.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Well drats!
I'm sorry to hear that about your boy!!!
As I've been told (and learned through experience), once you get them trained, the hard part is keeping them healthy.

Hoping for the best,
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Darn, I hope he recovers quickly and fully. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words, they mean a lot. 
He seems a bit better tonight already, I think the NSAIDS and ice are helping out. Now to keep him quiet. 
Everything for next week is canceled...field training, agility, tracking. 
Keep thinking healing thoughts!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the way he looks so trusting and stoic as his arm is being iced,


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Poor guy. Hope its not serious and he's fine after some rest.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh NO! I understand the sick feeling you're talking about though. It looks like you've got a handle on the things you can control. I'll keep my fingers crossed that each followup post is a message of improvement. :crossfing

Plus, I'm sending lots of good thoughts to you guys - LOTS!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor Tito he looks so cute on bedrest with his icepack.

Hope he's ok


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh Tito! In that second picture, he looks like he is saying, "Hug me, mom. I hurt." 

Poor guy. I hope he heals up fast. I do find his bandage adorable though.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh poor Tito Monster! What a bummer, sending strong and fast healing thoughts your way. Doggone it! There is nothing so frustrating for an athlete (and mom) as having an injury right when you are trying to have fun!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts to the Tito monster. Sorry to hear this. Hope he bounces back.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Barb - that precious look on Tito's face practically whines "Why pink?" 

Very sorry about the injury - especially since it's his "good" leg. Hope he heals up fast. I know what a sick feeling it can be seeing the dogs who are very stoic and normally very sound and solid limping.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh no Barb! UGGGGGGG
Well a little R & R (rest & rimadyl) hopefully will have him on the mend 
Just curious but does Tito have his dewclaws?
Fisher doesn't and he always battled injuries to his carpal joints. He has less than 50% range of motion on his wrists now. Sucks. Hope Tito bounces right back.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts to Tito!! Hope he is better real soon!!:crossfing


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear Tito is injured. Hope he heals quickly!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the good thoughts!
He seems quite a bit better this morning, we will continue the R & R (love it, anney!) and hope he continues to improve.
No, Anney, he doesn't have his dewclaws, and I did have the same thought. However, my Tiny, who was a much smaller dog, did have hers and she had horrible carpal issues with about 25% range of motion when she was old, and a fair amount of pain/arthritis in those joints. So dunno if there's a relationship there? Toby, a big boy, had his and never had carpal problems. 
Structurally, Tito has always been a bit "down on the carpals" from the time he was quite young. I often wondered if it had to do with growing up on all tile floors.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

awww, feel better Tito. Not so much so you can run in the test but because you're such a great dog and need to feel your very best


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear he is hurt and hope he heals fast.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Poor boy! Hope he is feeling better very, very soon!

Julie and the boys


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's always so tough to get hurt doing what you love doing! Don't beat yourself up - there's nothing you could have done to prevent it. It was an accident.  But so glad that he's already feeling better this morning - that is no doubt because of the great care he is getting. Sending all my positive thoughts that he is back up and running by next weekend!

Extra hugs from Shala to her daddy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Sweet Girl, I've gone back over it in my mind many times and there really wasn't anything else I could have done. We were hunting in a 4 acre field with pretty heavy cover, and it's just not possible to check every inch of it for "critter holes".
But the good news is, he seems to be healing very, very quickly. And wondering why he's not allowed out in the yard...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Poor Tito. I'm glad to read he is getting better already. Unfortunately, there are many things we can't prevent. I hope he will be all ready for next weekend.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Good to hear he is eyeballing the outdoors. Yay!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about Tito, sending lots of healing thoughts his way.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending wishes that Tito makes a speedy recovery. Can't imagine that he won't with such good care.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to say this is really, really strange (in a good way).
Yesterday morning he couldn't put weight on it. When he tried, he would sort of collapse the leg. This afternoon, you can only see the limp if you are looking really hard for it.
Once again, the power of the Forum good thoughts comes thru!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Our chocolate lab used to have that happen once in a while. It was very weird, but never lasted nor a serious problem through her whole life. I did always keep her on "rest and frustration" for an extra day or so with at least some doggie aspirin for possible swelling. I never liked to release her if she was on any painkillers out of fear it would be creating a false recovery. Heck even Lila had that happen this past winter, I was terrified she did something major. Next day, almost fine. Two days later, not even a memory. Go Tito!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have to say this is really, really strange (in a good way).
> Yesterday morning he couldn't put weight on it. When he tried, he would sort of collapse the leg. This afternoon, you can only see the limp if you are looking really hard for it.
> *Once again, the power of the Forum good thoughts comes thru*!


Also - the power of having a dog who is in great physical shape - and a person to do the right thing for him to help it get better! He will heal faster and be stronger again for it. It definitely sounds like it's already better. Yay Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You know, that's very true....just one more reason for all of us to keep our dogs in good shape, and well muscled, they do bounce back faster!
I'm just so, so thankful it wasn't anything more serious.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh poor Tito. I'm just catching up and am so sorry to read about Tito's injury. I'm very relieved that he seems to be bouncing back so quickly. I'll send lots of healing thoughts.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How is he doing?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How's my puppy daddy today? Hopefully continuing to heal well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for asking.
He's still on stiff restriction of activity. When he walks or runs (don't ask), there's no limp at all. But when he trots, you can still see it. The trot is the hardest gait on the front legs, there's 5 times the pressure on them as at a walk, so that's not surprising.
But all in all, considering how bad he was last Thursday I'm amazed that he's doing so well. I'm guardedly optimistic for the coming weekend.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope he continues to improve so he'll be able to participate this weekend.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Seems like you are making good progress. I had a similar experience with our female about six years ago. She is a high powered girl, lot of go. She runs full out all the time an on day at training she hit a small hole and pulled up limping. We did the same as you and remarkably after a few days, she showed no limp. Vet checked her prior to her test, and said she seemed good to go. She did fine and as never injured that leg again? They are remarkable dogs....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just seeing this and sorry Tito was hurt. I'll never forget when Tucker stepped in a hole and came limping back to me. I felt as hurt as him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the encouraging words my friends!
Steve, good to see you !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear he's improving!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooray for Tito healing up! Fingers and toes crossed for the weekend :crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Stopping by to send more healing vibes towards Tito!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry i missed this thread until just now. I am glad to hear Tito is on the mend. Will send good thoughts and prayers for continued healing. He's an amazing boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

At the moment he is a very unhappy boy. He doesn't understand why he's not allowed full range of activities. Well, I don't know if he's unhappy, bored would be a better word.
I took him out for a bit last night, and he was moving well. Even at a trot, you'd have to be looking for the limp to see it. Actually, it wasn't a limp, just tossing his head a little which is good indication of a problem on that side.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Praying that Tito recovers in time.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> At the moment he is a very unhappy boy. He doesn't understand why he's not allowed* full range of activities*. Well, I don't know if he's unhappy, bored would be a better word.
> I took him out for a bit last night, and he was moving well. Even at a trot, you'd have to be looking for the limp to see it. Actually, it wasn't a limp, just tossing his head a little which is good indication of a problem on that side.


I had to sort of chuckle as I'll always imagine Tito as the pup laying on the floor while Tiny tried to get him to play. I guess I was sort of imagining him just lounging and sleeping unless he was at a trial or show. Please give him my apologies.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Aw Tiny Dancer! I miss her even though I never met her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well full range of activities involves going out in the yard and making sure no ground squirrels have invaded his territory....and the bunnies are all gone


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tito*



hotel4dogs said:


> well full range of activities involves going out in the yard and making sure no ground squirrels have invaded his territory....and the bunnies are all gone


Glad Tito is doing better-the first thing I thought of when I just read your first post is a torn ACL!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> well full range of activities involves going out in the yard and making sure no ground squirrels have invaded his territory....and the bunnies are all gone


Umm... I know a certain someone who'd be happy to come clear out all the squirrels. :uhoh:

Still a couple more days to recover... is he better today?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't help feeling this is a doomed weekend. His leg is much better....but now he has decided to develop a big irritation right next to the boy parts (too much water, too much humidity, too much fur), and they are predicting thunderstorms all weekend.
Wonder if someone is trying to tell me something??


----------

